

How do you log your system events? - mattwritescode

How do you log your system and application events? How do you manage them in a sane way?<p>Do you use any saas solutions to manage this?
======
pinup
I have a database which stores all the events within the applications I need
to capture. I also make use of some third party tools to rip the data I need
into something a little more readable.

